# siberian or scottish fold cat?



## miltos (Jul 1, 2008)

hello everybody!i am from greece so i may make some spelling mistakes!i plan to buy a cat!but i am between a siberian and scottish fold!what do you suggest me?please aswer soon!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I would go for a Siberian due to the joint problems Scottish Folds sometimes develop due to the fold-gene.


----------



## JewelFilly (Apr 16, 2008)

I would go with a Siberian too! I have one who is about 5 mo. old and he's perfect. He's cuddly, fun and just such a joy. I've already trained him to come and sit. He reminds me so much of a dog. His breed also has hypoallergenic tendencies which is nice for visitors that are allergic to cats. The only thing I've found about the breed is that they need to be watched carefully while under anesthesia which I would imagine is true of most cats. He is very social and loves people. I have had no problem taking him over night to my parents or friends. He loves new things and has no problems adjusting. He is always in the same room as me if he's not sitting right next to me and entertains himself easily with his toys. I also attribute his awesome personality to his great breeder. She exposed him to children dogs and lots of new people. He really doesn't care what people do with him and has no fear of people. He's such a wonderful little guy, I only wish I had gotten him sooner! Also, even though he is relatively long haired he does not require any grooming which is nice. He looks luxurious and high maintenance but is defiantly not. Let us know what you chose and be sure to send pics!


----------

